# At what age can i get my rabbit neutered?



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

As some of you know i will be picking biscuit up on sunday..
He's a 12 week old minilop..

How long will i have to wait to get him neutered?
I will get him neutered, vaccinated & possibly microchipped at the same time...
How old does he have to be?

Also, how long will i have to wait after he's been "done" to find him a neutered girlfriend?

I just want to make i dont do anything wrong


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Biscuit is about the same age as Cecil so I have been looking into this also. Im no expert as Im new to all this myself but I did read last night they can be done as soon as their 'plums' have dropped!
Im sure someone knowledgeable will be along soon


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh, and I think its a minimum of 6 weeks to wait before looking for a girlfriend


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

At my nearest vets they say it will cost £56.20 for him to be neutered, but i have to wait another couple of months...

Vaccinations are £18 and £14.25
Microchipping is £20...

I have rang a few but none of the others seem bothered about rabbits, i got a "just a rabbit" response! :cursing:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Normally they are done from 4 months old but yes their plums have to have dropped!  They stay fertile for up top six weeks post op so id weait at least that long before you introduce a doe... a spayed doe would be easier to bond anyway though and you could if you wanted introduce them earlier if she was done... but he should be alot calmer after 6 weeks 

Makesure you go to a rabbit savvy vet most are useless with buns and a specialist is worth their weight. My buck cost me £65 but they kept him overnight as a routine thing for pain control and to makesure he poo'd etc.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

crofty said:


> Normally they are done from 4 months old but yes their plums have to have dropped!  They stay fertile for up top six weeks post op so id weait at least that long before you introduce a doe... a spayed doe would be easier to bond anyway though and you could if you wanted introduce them earlier if she was done... but he should be alot calmer after 6 weeks
> 
> Makesure you go to a rabbit savvy vet most are useless with buns and a specialist is worth their weight. My buck cost me £65 but they kept him overnight as a routine thing for pain control and to makesure he poo'd etc.


I was going to get a spayed doe for him from the RSPCA... 
He's an indoor bun at the min but once he's had his vaccinations and been microchipped, can he go outside? 
I was hoping to put him in a hutch i got off of freecycle...


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I was going to get a spayed doe for him from the RSPCA...
> He's an indoor bun at the min but once he's had his vaccinations and been microchipped, can he go outside?
> I was hoping to put him in a hutch i got off of freecycle...


Yes, he can go outside in a secure hutch and run.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I was going to get a spayed doe for him from the RSPCA...
> He's an indoor bun at the min but once he's had his vaccinations and been microchipped, can he go outside?
> I was hoping to put him in a hutch i got off of freecycle...


Yep he can go outside  sounds great.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Wish my vets had kept my rabbit in over night, a half decent vets makes so much difference


----------

